# Honey?



## reptastic (Dec 13, 2011)

I remember reading bobbies post about honey being found in the stomachs of wild tegus, i tried it today for the first time, gave them some over some collard greens and grape and mixed in some chicken breast a hour later the greens are gone and the chicken is still there, i take it they liked it


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Dec 13, 2011)

_It's one of the ways I encourage mine to eat fruit,.. works every time._


----------



## Dana C (Dec 13, 2011)

Great idea!


----------



## Aiion (Dec 13, 2011)

I am definitely going to try that.


----------



## reptastic (Dec 13, 2011)

I should have tried this years ago


----------



## naturboy87 (Dec 14, 2011)

im gunna try it today ...


----------



## reptastic (Dec 14, 2011)

One of my buddies got a '11 varnyard b/w and he hasnt been eating much, he been tryna increase his appetite, he just told me he tried the honey and the gu came out and licked up every drop and left the food, im thinking i should try this with storm and rats


----------



## Jefroka (Dec 15, 2011)

I would suggest only using raw honey from a local bee keeper as most store bought honey is ultra filtered making its origin untraceable. Honey is traceable by pollen content. Ultra filtering removes all pollens. Some of this untraceable honey has been tested and determined to be something other than honey for example high fructose corn syrup with some honey and added sugars.
http://www.firstpost.com/world/honey-laundering-from-china-through-india-to-america-126527.html


...Jefroka


----------



## reptastic (Dec 15, 2011)

I agree jefroka, i use raw honey


----------



## Jefroka (Dec 15, 2011)

Once you try raw honey from a local bee keeper you wouldn't want the other stuff ever again. Its like drinking generic milk vs old style with the cream on top. Now I get goat's milk from a lady who raises her own goats. Talk about awesome milk!


...Jefroka


----------

